# Explain how you breeders select humans for your pups



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Are you wanting to show? Puppy assessment is done usually at 8wks. I would think whomever is on the top of the list gets their dibs first. I would think the breeder would offer the buyers the option to select the sex or color they didn't want or wait for another litter? Some will give them the option of having their deposit refunded if none of the above worked for them.
Ive only had one litter and kept the more competitive dogs for myself. I placed the other bitch with a friend that I trust. She is free to show her, but not breed her. And she has to spay her after she's done.

Why don't you tell your breeder you want the silver, but you will also accept a silver beige? I really like both colors and wouldn't be able to choose myself lol!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_ItzaClip, All of the things you are looking for should have been either on a puppy application (best scenario) or at least asked by your breeder. If the breeder is screening their puppy buyers, none of these questions should be open. 

Breeders know that most of their puppies are going to pet homes. You are always looking for that one star in the litter to continue your program or perhaps be bought by another exhibitor to add to theirs. But, that is one puppy in a litter of how every many you have. The rest are going to pet homes, performance homes, therapy working homes, etc. 

I posted a little while ago on another thread here in the breeding section on how our program works as far as who gets what and how we determine our homes. You can find it here: http://www.poodleforum.com/14-poodle-breeding/134898-always-so-hard-get-puppy-2.html

You cannot evaluate puppies until they are 8 weeks old. That is when their conformation will most likely be what they will finish as; no guarantees. An observant breeder will note many things about each puppy as they are developing. They will have a very good idea which puppy will suit which new owner and vice-verse. 

Wanting a specific color is fine, but health and temperament needs to come before color. As our mentor/handler always says "You need to build the house before you paint it." 

Look for a puppy from health tested parents that are titled in some way. Titles mean that the dogs are malleable in training and willing to please. Titles can be achieved in conformation and performance. You can also achieve a title in the CGC now. We got the AKC CGC on five of our dogs before it was a recognized title by the AKC. If you are looking in Canada, someone familiar with their programs will have to chime in.

Be demanding but be polite. You are expected to ask many questions and your breeder should be available either by phone of email to answer those questions to your satisfaction. Also, be ready to answer a lot of questions. Breeders have a responsibility to their puppies/dogs to ask lots of questions too. 

I wish you the best in finding the right puppy for you.
_


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Thank you spoospirit. Sorry I assume people know it's from same breeder as vogue which I carefully screened in 2010 out of many for all my many things. She did not require another application but probably because I have now known her, followed her to shows and dropped and picked up vogue while she was being shown. Though showing is not on my list, i am open to it as long as it doesn't interfere with my training schedule and agility intro classes. I fear I was jumping the gun as I did make sure to tell her I am open to silver beige so that would give me a better chance of my bold confidant dog that I want. Since all her dogs are extensively health tested and I love the temperament on both parents I shouldn't worry. But she did tell me I'm first pick for boys!!! I have never had to actually select a puppy before having rescued them I worked for my Golden's breeder and she picked me and my vogue was only white in a silver litter and she carries brown gene otherwise breeder was keeping her.. So I'm a newbie. But thank you for helping me understand!


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

In many litters the sex of puppies doesn't meet what buyers would prefer. Now breeders have an order figured out for what puppies they offer to which homes, depending on
* sex of puppy -- some buyers will not compromise, some will for the right pup, some don't really care
* quality of puppy -- breeder would prefer, especially if they aren't keeping or co-owning their pick, that a prospect go to a showing home, this is feedback for their program -- some buyers specifically look for a show dog
* temperament of puppy and buyer -- by selecting well, breeder has a happier customer and obviously it's also for puppy's best
* conduct of buyer -- breeder would be expected to provide first hand advice, in extreme cases they might decide the buyer is not worth dealing with
* experience and circumstances of buyer -- is this puppy right for this home?

It can get very complicated.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

I guess I missed that ship bit time! LOL!

Seems like you have a really good working relationship with this person and you have made your wishes known. I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Only your breeder can tell you how her puppy selection process works!  Every breeder is different.


----------



## princesspenny (Feb 16, 2015)

I was first pick with my breeder and out of 2 litters (9) puppies there really was only one puppy the suited me/my family. I was not willing to compromise on sex but i did compromise slightly on color to get the dog with the personality and confirmation i wanted for a show/breed home and even if i was willing to get a male the pick litter males personality did not suit me. I literally could have been on the wait list for years in order to get the perfect puppy that met everything on my list...you cant special order..lol. So I think most time you compromise a little on something and the breeder really cant tell you must except sex until they are near 8 weeks old. My puppy wasnt picked for me until she was just at 8 weeks. I wanted a dark dark red and i ended up with red apricot but at the end of the day color is least of my concerns. If you breeder knows what you want i'd trust her to pick the puppy that best suits you, thats what i did.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Thank you everyone. I'm thrilled to learn I'm first pick male and I'm determined to not get stuck on color because I want a bold personality so badly. If it came down to being willing to show again to get the perfect dog for me then I would do that again. I have more confidence in my ability to keep coat and what it involves. Though I would try to arrange to come to show more. Your replies help me not come across as so dumb since I didn't have to go through this the first time ( I waited years to get my white female, and she was pick and going to keep her until she tested for brown gene, so I got her last moment at 10 weeks)


----------



## princesspenny (Feb 16, 2015)

Nice, yeah dont get stuck on color...both times i've purchased a dog from a breeder they were pick of the litter that breeder was going to keep...first time breeder changed her mind on the dog at the last minute and let her go to me as a co-own so i got her at 10 weeks and she was shown/bred...second time was my poodle puppy just this last weekend....breeder told me multiple times she wanted to keep her but since i was on the wait list so long and had #1 pick she let her go to me anyway but even offered to reimburse my travel expenses when i picked her up in hopes i'd change my mind...lol. I had stated on my puppy application/request that I wanted the dog that was good enough she'd keep for herself in her breed program...and thats what i got. The fact that shes slightly lighter in color than i wanted originally is now a moot point at the bottom of my list because i got the quality and personality that i wanted...so be open, it pays in the end.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I agree, let the breeder pick your pup or adult dog. I said, "Yes", to my adult dogs before I knew what color they were. I ended up with a blue and a cream. I thought cream and white was my favorite colors and I think the blue is the prettiest now.. color should'nt matter. A well bred poodle is beautiful in any color.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi ItzaClip, I'm not a breeder and understand you're going back to your same breeder for a second puppy so much of this blog post linked won't apply to you. But some of it might and maybe someone else could find it of interest. Definitely almost without exception my expectation from a breeder such as yours is the breeder will choose the puppy for the home, though of course the puppy buyer needs to express what s/he is wanting, as you have clearly done .

My Tpoo was a CL rehome without breeder involvement, but my previous dog came from a wonderful breeder who had gotten to know me by phone and through local friends in California, and the girl she chose for me all the way in Georgia was so perfect words cannot describe other than to say I still tear up at shows when I see them and I had to change breeds after she passed. (But I'd always loved Poodles so it all worked out once I finally believed I could maybe have one.)

Puppy buyer etiquette | Ruffly Speaking


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

ruffly speaking signed up as a member here at one point and posted a few times. i can appreciate her point of view as a breeder. but i think there's another side of the story - breeders who don't answer calls or emails, don't keep commitments and/or are well-known and highly respected but then sell pet quality dogs that, while owners love them, arrive in poor condition or with a distinctive flaw that was never mentioned. one of the values of reading many many posts at pf is realizing that there are as many kinds of breeders - reputable or not - as there are buyers.

i am not against committing to a breeder and waiting. but then that should be part of any contract. "you signed up with me and will not talk to another breeder until i - eventually - produce the dog i think you should get." that would go over like a lead balloon with me. here's what happened to me when i first contacted a breeder looking for a lowchen. he said they were expecting a litter, so i asked what i would have to do to get a pup, assuming it wasn't a pup he wanted to keep. no direct answer. i called back later after the litter was born and was told, "well, another lady called about a pup, too, so i suppose you could get on a list." 

at that point, i started looking elsewhere. i found a dog from a top breeder through the club secretary and had the courtesy to call the first breeder back. (i thought it was a courtesy, since he made no effort to tell me i would be number one of the list, let alone number two, or bumped lower if someone else called.) he then began asking me whose dog i was getting and was very unhappy when i named the breeder. that's when i learned that many breeders are insanely jealous of each other to the point of toxicity. 

i really believe finding a breeder you like and trust is great. but sometimes what a breeder tells you they do is not what they really do, even with the best of intentions. everyone knows the script. but not everyone is really able to follow it.


----------

